# T75 transfer paper



## ncshirts (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking for T 75 transfer paper


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

ncshirts said:


> Looking for T 75 transfer paper


Lawson is the only place I have found it recently. Transfer Papers & Supplies | Transfert-75 French Transfer Paper


----------

